# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  FLORIDA, BE STRONG!

## amyb

What next? We turn to pray for the safety of our friends in Florida. I sure hope you are all in safe quarters now as Irma gets closer.  Be careful, be smart, and be prepared!

So many of us have friends and family in the Sunshine State. Please take care of yourselves.

We are all praying and keeping our fingers crossed. Having followed the forum, we know how harsh things can become. Know that we care.

----------


## TPunch42

Praying hard.  So many things to lift up...

----------


## stbartshopper

Yes- many friends in Florida- BE STRONG! But please Jose leave Ouanalao alone!

----------


## GMP62

We all have friends and family in the Sunshine State, including our Forum friends. Please know we are all thinking of you and your families.  We're praying that everyone will remain safe and out of harms way.

----------


## GramChop

My prayers remain strong.

----------


## cec1

Thanks for the generous, kind thoughts of all.  Wendy & I are battening down for Irma Deux.  We may be blessed, however, as latest reports (11 PM Saturday) make it look like JAX could be spared very severe weather.

----------


## PIRATE40

[QUOTE=cec1;979581]Thanks for the generous, kind thoughts of all.  Wendy & I are battening down for Irma Deux.  We may be blessed, however, as latest reports (11 PM Saturday) make it look like JAX could be spared very severe weather.[/QUO                        We are ready.....

----------


## marybeth

Pirate40 please stay safe! My parents are also in Sarasota and this is their first hurricane experience. They are nervous but ready. Hoping this beautiful area comes through.

----------


## cec1

Electricity out for a couple of hours this morning after particularly strong winds, but then restored.  Very heavy rain now, but winds have died down.

----------


## marybeth

Be safe Dennis!

----------


## LuckyKid

Sounds like Jacksonville had major flooding, as did some other cities further north - Savannah and Charleston.

*Hoping* to hear Dennis and Wendy road out the storm high and dry.

----------


## KevinS

I've just sent Dennis an email on a different matter, and will let people know if I get a response.  

Alijax, also a JAX resident, has reported in safe and dry.

----------


## amyb

The last I knew, water was rising nearby and his garage was in harm's way.  No power. Hope all is well.

----------


## PIRATE40

> The last I knew, water was rising nearby and his garage was in harm's way.  No power. Hope all is well.




Never lost power at home. Store is 500' away and power just went on this morning. No storm surge damage. Sitting in the Juccuzi on the roof drinking champagne yelling at Irma must have scared her away!

----------


## amyb

Ron, I am so happy for you. Happy endings are great...

----------


## marybeth

My parents were without power for about 20 hours beginning Sunday evening. No damage to the house but lots of trees down in the yard.

Hoping Dennis and Wendy make it through the flooding safely.

----------


## JDM

Thank you all. Jacksonville was badly flooded. The river rose up to our house but did not intrude. We have no power, but it's not a big deal. Still thinking of our friends on St. Barths and all the people who live and work there.

----------


## amyb

Take care JDM!

----------


## cec1

Thanks to everyone for concern & well wishes.  Some problems, but we'll overcome -- lost a 50 ft Oak tree in front of the house . . . it missed the house, but took out a utility pole & electricity for the neighborhood; road still blocked, & no electricity.  Garage flooded, but water stopped at threshold of the back door -- water-logged furniture stored there & soggy boxes of memories.  We'll remember the good times!  Undercarriage of my car was submerged in water -- destroyed electrical "harnesses" & "totaled" the car.  Departure for trip celebrating my 70th birthday has been delayed, but not cancelled -- immediate issues being resolved now (tree in the street, mildewing items soaked in the garage), & other items can wait 'til we return.  By comparison to so many others, in the Caribbean & elsewhere in JAX & FL, we are blessed.

Notes & well wishes of so many people have been gratifying & terribly appreciated by Wendy & me . . . sorry for not many responses.  With no electricity, clean-up underway, & low battery resources for "devices," we're pretty much offline.

Meanwhile, still planning to be on SBH at Thanksgiving.  I'm confident that my favorite spots will have re-opened, & friends will be welcoming, as always.  Vegetation probably will look worse for Irma's devastation, but there'll be good will all around . . . and many stories shared.  We hope to see some of you there!  Again, genuine gratitude to all for your messages.

----------


## amyb

Glad you are getting through the debris and still planning on going away in  celebration of your 70th birthday-congrats.

----------

